# He won't sleep with me anymore



## RubyFeuer

Hi my dog always slept with me on my bed and a week ago he stopped he'll sleep on the floor and last night he slept under the bed cause i thought it was because the blankets i put on the floor but i took them up and he slept under the bed it really makes me sad that he does this now because i really love him to sleep with me. my husband is in iraq and when he came home on mid tour leave he got my Bean for me and i love him very much. does anyone have any ideas? am i to dominant for him? he's definitely not dominant over me i make sure i am the pack leader. he walks perfectly and he listens and he's only 5 months old. he knows come, sit, stay, front (like come but instead of coming to me and just being like ok i'm here or going past he is to come to my front and sit in front of me), down (get off something), lay, up (get on something), dance (stand on back legs kinda hop and rub both his paws over his nose repeatedly), roll over, shake, wave, hi-five, fetch, drop it, leave it, and kiss. I have spent all of my time with him just being with him or training or playing I trained him to walk lose leash at my side even towards distractions. So that all being said what do you think.


----------



## Keechak

has it gotten warmer in your house as summer aproaches?


----------



## Tanuki

The floor (if not carpeted) is cooler in the summer.

I had a dog once who just preferred under the bed because it seemed more like his "den". Under the bed there is protection from above and anything coming at him from all sides would have to slow to a crawl. Feels safer.

What breed is your dog? That could make a difference.


----------



## kerplunk105

Since its gotten warmer, Bliss and Tegan def prefer the floor at night vs being in bed.


----------



## Jacksons Mom

Jackson went thru this phase at around 6 months old. It lasted about a month and I was so sad he wasn't in the bed w/ me-- pathetic, right? lol. Then he began sleeping on my bed again randomly. He's now 1 1/2 years old and slept in my bed since. Occasionally he will fall asleep first underneath my bed (he loves it under there) but he always winds up on my bed.


----------



## Binkalette

Yep, if it gets too warm in our room at night, Zoey will go lay on the floor. It was so cute when I gave her her accidental buzz cut in February, she was so chilly at night she always snuggled under the covers with me.


----------



## Dog_Shrink

What breed of dog is it? Temperature could play a roll in it, as could skeletal changes, your bed may just be TOO soft and it's causing him sore spots like we suffer from an incompatible bed. 

My toy fox Benny is similar to this. He'll lay in bed with me until I fall asleep then he moves to his cuddler onthe floor. Hubby says that I kick a lot in my sleep so maybe I'M disturbning HIM (Benny).


----------



## BellaPup

The past few nights Bella has stayed on the couch instead of coming upstairs to bed with me as she has for the past three and a half years. I was thinking the same thing as DogShrink said....maybe I'm snoring really loud or something and bothering her! I haven't been very comfy since I broke my ankle, so maybe I thrash around more (which would explain why it hurts in the AM!) But she does come up later in the night. 

Try not to take it personally - it's hard, I know! But it is a little bit warmer upstairs...and she isn't partial to the heat...and maybe she's getting too lazy to get her furry butt off the couch - LOL


----------



## spotted nikes

Do you fart alot at night???? Maybe he's tired of getting blamed for it!

Actually, I vote that he is hot at night, or you are tossing and turning. Many dogs don't like to have something under the covers bump them at night.


----------



## Jod-dog

Scrappy doesn't snuggle as close now that spring has arrived. He seeks out the coolest places that he can find.


----------



## RubyFeuer

He is a yorkie/shih tzu (mostly yorkie) and it has gotten a little warmer but only a few degrees and i can tell when he's hot cause he lays on the floor and is like *dead* lol but i think i might have figured out what it was cause last night he slept with me all night the past nights that he has been doing this my step mom let him sleep with her and then when i went to bed i would go in the room and take him off her bed and go to my room maybe he was mad at me for doing that lol iunno and also i used a blanket hat he is like zomg over and loves it for some reason so tonight i won't use the blanket but i still won't let him go to sleep with her at all like i did last night and see if that changes anything or if it was just the blanket he wanted if it was the blanket only i'd be sad lol


----------

